

Dictionary of Numbers, Putting numbers in human terms. - Glench
http://dictionaryofnumbers.com

======
RyanIyengar
This is pretty cool. Know what would make it even cooler? Some sort of user
input into what's shown. For instance, I'd like to filter out small money
values, say under $1,000. Tends to clog up certain sites.

------
module17
Nice work.

